# Thoughts on Circle Y Flexlite Trail Saddle



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe that's what they call center fire rigging. It's supposed to distribute the weight better. A lot of endurance saddles have it.


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

My barn owner has one, I've ridden in it a couple of times it's very good quality and very comforatable. Fits alot of horses


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the Circle Y Sheridan flex tree saddle and absolutely love it! The rigging was new to me, but I've grown to like it. Once you get the hang of it, it's really simple!

http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_35993_-Rigging_Directions.pdf


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a circle Y with the new rigging, i was use to front and rear cinch, this took a bit of getting use to but I like it just fine now


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the help! I am going with a Circle Y park and Trail with the flex tree! Hopefully it fits, it is the wide tree but still on the smaller end. Crossing my fingers it fits, it's from a neighbor who owns the barn down the road. Brand spankin' new and she's letting me have it for $650 since that's all she'd get to trade it in!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

after alot of research I decided on a very similar Circle y for my new horse.


----------

